# Knit Doodle Paper



## AKRaven (Mar 2, 2013)

Just found this free Knit Doodle paper. It's a charting paper made with stitch shapes onto which you can draw your own creations.

http://laylock.org/downloads/Knit%20Doodle%20Paper.pdf


----------



## psberger (Jan 15, 2012)

This looks great . . . . thank you! Regular graph paper sometimes doesn't work too well for me, and I'm anxious to try this.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

That's awesome. Thank you.


----------



## Pumpkin007 (Jan 2, 2013)

There are sites where you can print knitting graph paper for free. This is one of them - http://www.theknittingsite.com/knitting-graph-paper/


----------



## psberger (Jan 15, 2012)

Great resource, thank you!


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

yup, thank you...got it!


----------



## Metaphor Yarns (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

What a great tool for those brave enough to trying making up their own patterns! I've downloaded this to my knitting resources file. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## shel01 (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks for both the links


----------



## trisha2 (Oct 11, 2012)

Great to be able to design with this. Thanks for the link :thumbup:


----------



## Bernadette F (Oct 21, 2012)

Thank you both for the great links.


----------



## patchz (Apr 4, 2012)

Pumpkin007 said:


> There are sites where you can print knitting graph paper for free. This is one of them - http://www.theknittingsite.com/knitting-graph-paper/


Thank you for this site.

I had a look around on this and found a picture to graph and some other very handy hints.

Have added to my favorites list


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this...


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

What a great idea, thanks for the links


----------



## BEChristianson (Dec 7, 2011)

I tackled my own pattern earlier this year and knitting graph paper was a god send.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

ty!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Bitsee (Mar 11, 2013)

Hey! these sites are great. Looked for something like these several years ago but gave up. It can be done with regular graft paper with some difficulty. These will make my life so much easier. Thank you


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh, just what I don't need! I will bookmark this and hopefully someday get brave enough to try something like this. Thanks for posting and Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

very cool. the chevron pattern is my favorite.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks, this is great! Just what I need to re-work a pattern that is a little wonky and distorted!


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks for sharing ;-)


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

this is about the most unique charting paper I have ever seen. Thanks for it!!!


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Thank you so much!


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Pumpkin007 said:


> There are sites where you can print knitting graph paper for free. This is one of them - http://www.theknittingsite.com/knitting-graph-paper/


Thank you very much, also!


----------



## Towanda52 (May 20, 2012)

Thanks so much for sharing this. I never would have been able to find it on my own!


----------



## slye (Feb 1, 2013)

like this seems like it would make sense to have it look like stitches, ty


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you for sharing! Will have to take some time and play.


----------

